# employment for castrol oil



## David Rausch (Oct 8, 2009)

can any body help me. e-mail sent to me about employment with castrol oil. a new start up need expats now. is this legit. thanks dave


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

David Rausch said:


> can any body help me. e-mail sent to me about employment with castrol oil. a new start up need expats now. is this legit. thanks dave



David,

Here's the URL for Castrol in Malaysia. You might give them a call - if you have MagicJack it's about $0.027 per minute or if you have Vonage or Skype it will also be very cheap. Castrol isn't a crude producer [I don't think] they make a large variety of lubricants for automobiles, race cars, machines and equipment so I imagine they have a tie-in with Petronas or Petroliam Nasional Berhad as their supplier.



Castrol Malaysia


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

David,

Here's the URL for Castrol in Malaysia. You might give them a call - if you have MagicJack it's about $0.027 per minute or if you have Vonage or Skype it will also be very cheap. Castrol isn't a crude producer [I don't think] they make a large variety of lubricants for automobiles, race cars, machines and equipment so I imagine they have a tie-in with Petronas or Petroliam Nasional Berhad as their supplier. The site doesn't seem to want to load URL's. Let me try again!

Castrol]Castrol Malaysia Malaysia


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

David,

Here's the URL for Castrol in Malaysia. You might give them a call - if you have MagicJack it's about $0.027 per minute or if you have Vonage or Skype it will also be very cheap. Castrol isn't a crude producer [I don't think] they make a large variety of lubricants for automobiles, race cars, machines and equipment so I imagine they have a tie-in with Petronas or Petroliam Nasional Berhad as their supplier. The site doesn't seem to want to load URL's. Let me try again!

Castrol]Castrol Malaysia Malaysia[/QUOTE]


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

David,

Here's the URL for Castrol in Malaysia. You might give them a call - if you have MagicJack it's about $0.027 per minute or if you have Vonage or Skype it will also be very cheap. Castrol isn't a crude producer [I don't think] they make a large variety of lubricants for automobiles, race cars, machines and equipment so I imagine they have a tie-in with Petronas or Petroliam Nasional Berhad as their supplier. The site doesn't seem to want to load URL's. Let me try again!

Castrol]Castrol Malaysia Malaysia


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

David,

Here's the URL for Castrol in Malaysia. You might give them a call - if you have MagicJack it's about $0.027 per minute or if you have Vonage or Skype it will also be very cheap. Castrol isn't a crude producer [I don't think] they make a large variety of lubricants for automobiles, race cars, machines and equipment so I imagine they have a tie-in with Petronas or Petroliam Nasional Berhad as their supplier. The site won't let me upload their URL so do a Google search of their site and look for overseas operations.


----------



## David Rausch (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks been on castrol web site. they do hiring only thru BP so i believe that the e-mail was a scam thanks for the help dave


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

David Rausch said:


> thanks been on castrol web site. they do hiring only thru BP so i believe that the e-mail was a scam thanks for the help dave



Dave,

If you have time you could have some fun if it is a scam. Tell them you're interested and could they send you more info - via the US mail. Not only would that cost them some $ in postage but you might set them up for postal fraud - which is serious business IF the government decides it is. Or just waste their time like they wasted yours - they were after something. My guess is that they would have tried to con you out of some $$$$ money for a job. Depending on what part of the oil industry you worked and in what capacity, give Petronas a shout - they may hire expats if they can't find sufficient Malaysian manpower.

Serendipity2


----------

